# Command and Conquer:The First Decade



## Hillian (Apr 12, 2004)

So i buy the game and am all pumped to play it...when all of a sudden: BOOM! diaster strikes. I get an error from my dvd-rom drive saying that the disc is not a valid win32 application!?i updated firmware and what not of both of my dvd drvies and still the same error. I used my other pc with two other dvd-rom drives and still nothing(same error). Its funny though because i put the game into my family pc(hp we bought last year)and the game works....but it does me no good on that pc...anyone oput there know if theres any fixes for this win32 application error?i did email their tech suppiort...but ha...they havent gotten back to me and i read help files and still no bananas....


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Is the HP computer running a different Operating System from the others? If you are using WinXP, have tried the various compatibility modes?


----------



## Hillian (Apr 12, 2004)

only difference is ones xp pro and the other is xp home...but i treid it on my uncles pc that has xp pro(same copy as mine cuz i have corporate ed.)and it loads rite up. And what do you mean compatibility modes?i cant even install the game


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Check the manufacturers website. The collection should have been updated to Windows XP compatible.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

HAve you tried right clicking the drive with the disk in, explore and launch the install.exe from there?

Your autolauncher may just be giving you trouble.


----------



## ssds (Jan 13, 2006)

I swear theres a problem with every version of Command & Conquer


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Only on XP ssds.

This version of C&C is the whole collection, inc. Renegade. It should have been fixed to run on XP.

Now am I right that you are using Windows XP Corporate Edition


----------



## ssds (Jan 13, 2006)

I have C&C generals and zero hour expansion. Mine loads but online theres always problems with playing. I have some buddies that it wont work on there comps either. I think its a issue with EA


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I had issues to but that's because my friend had problems with his connection. It could also be a NAT or firewall issue.


----------



## MarkusDanger (Mar 10, 2006)

Hillian,

I just bought the game yesturday and was having the exact same problem. I finally found that if you open MSConfig, go to the services tab and deselect InCD Helper by Nero AG and restart your computer it should fix it.

If this is not what is causing your problem try following the directions of the following article about performing a clean boot in Windows XP. That is how I found my solution.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310353/EN-US

Good Luck!


----------



## Hillian (Apr 12, 2004)

i rebought the game...and walla it works perfect...thanks so much


----------



## liongate32 (Dec 11, 2006)

I just purchased the Command and Conquer the First Decade. I only installed the games I wanted to play (Red Alert 2, Red Alert, Red Alert Counterstrike, and Red Alert the Aftermath).

I opened up Red Alert, Red Alert Counterstrike, and Red Alert the Aftermath.

I am able to jump in and start playing red alert. But how do I access the other two? Do I have to beat the game first or do I need to install every other game? Please help!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't know how the menu is, but check the Start Menu > Programs > EA Games (or Westwood, which ever the name they chosen) then there should be a folder for each game. Go to whichever one you want to play.


----------



## wadley56 (May 29, 2008)

He guys. Just wondering if somebody could help we with a problem. When i go to open zero hour it minimises. However i can reopen it, but it just minimises again. It is weird because i have been playing it for months and this has never happened. Then it stops doing it for a few days and starts again. I have done virus searches and everything and can think of doesn't work. All the other titles work on the first decade, just not zero hour. I have vista.


----------



## shadow1112 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm having trouble with The First Decade. When i put it in the disk wont read and it won't show up on the DVD drive.


----------

